# First MAST Meeting... My Experience



## joel.c (Sep 11, 2012)

Hey everyone,

I joined MAST a couple of weeks ago for no reason other than impluse. I was reluctant to actually go do anything with my new memebership, mostly because I was worried about my developing addiction to the hobby... I just signed up for a secret aquarium society... WHAT DID I DO???

...well

I thought I should at least give it a try, after all I did receive a couple of emails about an upcoming event. Also the organizers were very friendly and even offered to let me use a fish trap for a month for a nominal fee (damn you flame angel). So... I went...

...what happened???

WOW! It was coral fragging day. Great first meeting, I got to frag a bunch of different corals and even learned not to eat Zoanthids. There were generous donations of colonies from other hobbists as well as Aquatic Kingdom. I left with easily 15 frags and was even given left over colonies as everyone had gotten their fill of corals for the evening. All the frag plugs, rubble, glue, bags, tools, and saws were provided. I came to the meeting not knowing what to expect and left a hero.

...who else was there???

I sure wish I was single. I think I was the only guy in the crowd. The rest of the crowd was 20-30 year old women, extremely attractive, and they all recently had gotten out of relationships. On top of that they all wanted me to help them frag the coral. It was an incredible evening. This MAST group could be the hobby's best kept secret.

...but for real, who else was there???

About 20 other enthusiasts showed up, I met a few nice people. It seems it is normal for go for a beer and food after the meetings, however it was a long day for me and I got to miss that adventure.

...now what?

No clue, I will keep you updated should you wish. Meetings happen monthly as well as there are some perks with some of the retailers in the GTA. For me, I know I impulse buy often so I am sure my new found perks will easily pay for my membership fee to MAST. Also MAST members usually sell equipment at meetings as well as an annual large auction. I also got to meet JT Acrylics, I am thinking my 300 gallon might come sooner than I think.

...who else is a member here?
...who is thinking of joining?

Feel free to add to the conversation and share your thoughts.

-Joel


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Glad you had a good time! 

Next we will teach you the secret hand shake... First, here's some Kool-aid 

Wait until you see auction night! Tonight was great, Auction night is every bit as good!


----------



## goobafish (Jan 27, 2015)

Hey Joel,

Was my first meeting too, I just signed up. Was an awesome time and I look forward to the next one! Very informative and came home with some awesome goodies!

David


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

I have been a member for many years. Last night I couldn't go. But you will know me in no time as I am usually the one who bring many coral frags for mini auction in most of the monthly meetings


----------



## Mikeylikes (Nov 22, 2013)

I've been thinking of joining but have procrastinated thus far.

That might change sooner now ...


----------



## FrankS (Dec 11, 2013)

2nd meeting for me. Finally I got to see how you actually frag corals rather than following reading descriptions and youtube. I really enjoyed the talk at an earlier meeting by Charles Dalbeek the co-author of the The Reef Aquarium, Vol. 1,2and 3 (by the way a must read!)...and I received a discount from Seaumarine when I purchase a fish awhile back.


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

bunch of single women? i'm down!

no but seriously, i've been meaning to make it out to a MAST meeting, my work schedule conflicts unfortunally.


----------



## poobar (Feb 20, 2011)

I have thought of joining for a long time now but never have.
Where was the meeting held?

I live way north of the city (Barrie is closer) but I work at Younge/Finch so this could work!


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

poobar said:


> I have thought of joining for a long time now but never have.
> 
> Where was the meeting held?
> 
> I live way north of the city (Barrie is closer) but I work at Younge/Finch so this could work!


Avenue and 401. There is a community centre at wilson and avenue.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

I am member of MAST for a long time, the last meeting I did not attend due weather concern. But I have never seen many ladies attending the meeting, this is news to me, we do have a few but mostly guys.

However, MAST is a good aquarium club to be a member.


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

He was kidding about the ladies


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## joel.c (Sep 11, 2012)

sorry loonie, a room full of young, attractive, single, and ready to mingle ladies at MAST was complete hog's wash! But you never know, some may join!


----------



## Marz (Mar 1, 2014)

Hahahahahah!!!! That was a membership drive. Aside from that! It definitely sounds interesting. J_T told me it was a great group and the fragging seminar would have been very interesting.


----------



## swissgaurd (Sep 28, 2011)

great club
I missed last meeting do to weather.
hopefully I make it to the next one

vic


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Well, we are tossing ideas for next meeting, and it should be a good one. Once I have confirmation, I will post what it is.

If you have idea's for a topic you think would benefit the group, you can PM me, or email me at [email protected]

I know a few people didn't get emails for the last meeting (and I am one of them!) So, just a reminder, its always the second Wednesday of the month (even if its valentines day, which has happened!) If you are not getting them, let me know. Please send your Mast member number/name to my email, and I will forward it on. I know we had to do some changes due to the new laws about emailing people. Perhaps it got missed.


----------



## poy (Jan 14, 2015)

I'll be joining, wow it's down the street! Looks like a great way to gain information and meet more people in the hobby.


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

If you head to the website, you can sign up for your membership. And the night of the meeting we can finalize the paper work, and signatures. Oh, and give you the membership card!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joel.c (Sep 11, 2012)

My post got us a new member?! This is an awesome day!

Look forward to meeting you at the next meeting. I was talking to all the single ladies from last meeting, they are not sure if they can make it, they have cheerleading practise at the same time as the MAST meeting.


----------



## poy (Jan 14, 2015)

joel.c said:


> My post got us a new member?! This is an awesome day!
> 
> Look forward to meeting you at the next meeting. I was talking to all the single ladies from last meeting, they are not sure if they can make it, they have cheerleading practise at the same time as the MAST meeting.


These ladies you speak of are not guys holding a frag bag in each hand jumping up and down are they?  None the less I'm excited


----------



## Mikeylikes (Nov 22, 2013)

joel.c said:


> .... I was talking to all the single ladies from last meeting, they are not sure if they can make it, they have cheerleading practise at the same time as the MAST meeting.


Lmao ... Luv it!


----------



## joel.c (Sep 11, 2012)

Looking forward to the next meeting... March 11th


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Mr Wilson (as the hobby knows him) will be discussing pests, and what to do about them! Should be a very informative evening!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

For those who are planning to join, just want to let you know in the past even in March or April when someones joined the club, they need to pay the full price of the annual membership fee and it will expire at the end of June. Not sure if this policy is still in place or not. In my opinion, MAST should reduce the membership fee at this time of the year to attract more people to join.


----------



## Mikeylikes (Nov 22, 2013)

That would be nice if they did. Was going to join but may wait till renewal now.


----------



## PaulF757 (Dec 9, 2013)

Can we come to a meeting before signing up?


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

You can just go and sign up there.


----------



## joel.c (Sep 11, 2012)

Hey guys,

I want to be very clear that this comment is NOT confrontational. I also want to be clear that I am just a MAST member and not currently one of their managers, officers, or directors. Please don't reply with negative responses to what I am about to say below.

Pricing, my individual thoughts;

Membership fee - $25... Really not a lot of money here. I joined last month and didn't even think twice about the price. I do not support a reduction in price because its later in the year. I spent more than this on food for my fish.

Community Organization - I do not know a lot about MAST as of yet, but quite honestly its a bunch of people that have a passion for the hobby. Its essentially a volunteer group running this and I really doubt anyone is making money here. I am happy to pay $25, I already think I got my money's worth in one meeting.

Value - Just thinking about discounts at some vendors which I already go to as well as other members bringing cool frags to sell at the meetings, for me, easily $200+ in annual savings on stuff I would normally buy anyways. On top of that I am very keen to learn more about anything related to the hobby, which any information session hosted by MAST is easily many multiples of $25. Where can you attend almost free information seminars that aren't trying to sell you something in the world now-a-days... I can answer, pretty much nowhere.

...Just my thoughts... and again, please don't make negative replies on this thread, this is not meant to be upsetting. I would like this thread only to share the enthusiasm.


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

notclear said:


> For those who are planning to join, just want to let you know in the past even in March or April when someones joined the club, they need to pay the full price of the annual membership fee and it will expire at the end of June. Not sure if this policy is still in place or not. In my opinion, MAST should reduce the membership fee at this time of the year to attract more people to join.


This is correct; Reason for this - Simplicity. Trying to keep track of when memberships expired is a lot of work for the short time we have to run a meeting. It is easier for the club to start the membership in September, and expire it after the last meeting. This doesn't mean you stop getting discounts at the sponsors.



Mikeylikes said:


> That would be nice if they did. Was going to join but may wait till renewal now.


You can more than make it worth while in the time left of this year. The meeting on March 11 is all about pests (critters) AEFW, FW, red bugs etc. The talk is being done by Mr. Wilson (may know him from his time at Coral Reef shop) There is also the auction. Lots of ways to make back your money on that night!



PaulF757 said:


> Can we come to a meeting before signing up?


You can sign up at the meeting, or on our website. To attend the meetings you need to be a member.

Hope that answered all the questions.


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

For those who don't know, Mr. Wilson setup my tank!

Here is an email excerpt as a member I received today from MAST:

Everyone is encouraged to join our educational presentation by Mr Wilson on "Why to Quarantine" which will include the possible disaster of not quarantining; and how to recover from it.* He will also discuss disease treatments.* This is a topic hobbyists should not miss.

The meeting will be held, WEDNESDAY, 11 March*at 7:30 pm*at the Armour Heights Community Centre, 2140 Avenue Road (corner of Avenue Rd and Wilson Ave), Toronto*M5M 4M7.
*
We will also have our social time after the meeting at the Pheasant & Firken, 1999 Avenue Road
*


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

That right there is a good reason for lots of people on here to join MAST and get the real scoop on disease infection and control.


----------



## creature55 (Apr 3, 2014)

Just got my membership! Looking forward to my first meeting on Wednesday!


----------



## joel.c (Sep 11, 2012)

I look forward to meeting you!

As for disease prevention... I am sure I have flukes in my tank, FML.

Looks like Wednesday's meeting will be very helpful.

See you all there,
Joel


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

I really wish I could have continued to be a Member or MAST this year but I just had a baby and moved to the Island in September. I was just starting to get to know some of the old-timers too...I will be joining up again next September. 
I have bought memberships in April or May twice before so that I could participate in the Auction which is still coming up. Who knows, I may be able to get the night off and come this year. I was always OK with paying full price for only a couple of months... it's not that expensive to begin with...


----------



## silent1mezzo (Jun 24, 2014)

Really wish I could join but the meeting location is just too far away for someone in Burlington


----------



## joel.c (Sep 11, 2012)

Looking forward to seeing everyone at my SECOND Mast meeting!

Mr. Wilson is coming to talk about disease prevention. I don't know if this is some cruel joke, but that's really what I need to know about right now. Something got into my tank and in the process of getting all the fish out and into QT, argh. Only a couple of fish left in my tank, but they are very good at hiding.


----------



## joel.c (Sep 11, 2012)

Just got in from a long day, what was the best part of it you may be asking???

WELL>>>It was my SECOND MAST MEETING!!!

As mentioned below Mr. Wilson was expected to speak about quarantine, disease prevention, and treatment; however, he ended up talking about these things only for a small portion of time. Recently a horrible event happened to an owner of one of the largest tanks in NA (http://petersfishtank.com), a seam burst and all the contents of this tank spilled onto the floor. Since Mr. Wilson helped with tank he shared insight around dealing with disaster recovery and prevention techniques. Just to be clear, Mr. Wilson WAS NOT INVOLVED in the manufacturing of the faulty tank. It was interesting to know about his views as well as his experience to share with the crowd.

What a turn out! Maybe close to 50 people? Seemed like a full room, that's for sure. I really enjoyed meeting the new members and recognized some people from the first meeting. I think there were four new people, sorry if I missed meeting you tonight.

Bonus: Somebody (notclear?) brought frags that were sold in a silent auction. Really nice frags, but I got so busy chatting after the meeting, I missed out on bidding... hopefully next time.

I think next time is a super Auction of some sort... not sure what is normally auctioned off, hopefully lots of frags and equipment.

That's all for now,
Joel


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

joel.c said:


> Just got in from a long day, what was the best part of it you may be asking???
> 
> WELL>>>It was my SECOND MAST MEETING!!!
> 
> ...


Pretty close;

36 members were in attendance, 3 of which were new!

Welcome to the new members!

Mr. Wilson is willing to come back and do that talk about Qt, but given the recent events, and that MAST has been to Peters twice, he felt it would be good to let us know/see what happened.

As an acrylic person... I was shocked to see that the tank made by a well known company (with a TV show...) had this tank fail. And that they are going to sit back and hide behind the 5 year warranty (which expired on the 10th... a day before the failure!) Hopefully Peter gets it all sorted out with insurance etc.

Next month is the Auction; The executive is sorting out the details now. Hopefully we can post soon!


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

yes I did bring over 10 frags there for auction, mostly SPS which included ORA red planet, RR red dragon, RR stellata, etc.



joel.c said:


> Bonus: Somebody (notclear?) brought frags that were sold in a silent auction. Really nice frags, but I got so busy chatting after the meeting, I missed out on bidding... hopefully next time.
> 
> I
> Joel


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

I think I have the reef fever. 

If anyone is close to Brantford or on the way to Toronto like Hamilton, Burlington, oakville, Mississauga and is going to the auction in April. 

I'd be willing to pay for gas or drive. I'm an hour and a half away from the location easy. But us yokals drive great distances to see the big city and gasp in awe of you big city folks.

If not I'll just wait for the London show.


----------



## joel.c (Sep 11, 2012)

Hope you can make it TBemba,

It would be my first auction, I heard its good.


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

We are working out the last of the planning; but it sounds like it will go well!

After last year (if you don't know, lets leave it that way!) we will be going back to live auctions. There is going to be a table for silent auction items. We just can't live auction 10 of the same corals (if you bring multiples, you may find some on the silent auction table).

To those that plan on bringing items to sell; If you could do us (and really yourself) a favor. Make a list. Number your bags (1-?) and have your list outline your MAST member number. And what the coral is. 

Also, Please, please, please! Make sure your bags are not dripping all over the place! Ziplocks are not made for transporting corals! Most stores that you are a regular at will give you some bags if you ask nicely!


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Well I did it. I just bought a membership online.

So it's on April 8th 

Time?

Parking? 

Same venue as the meetings?

This hobby is going to bankrupt me 

Do I get a cool t-shirt?


----------



## joel.c (Sep 11, 2012)

Sweet!

High five waiting for you at the meeting! 

Not sure on all the questions you asked, maybe one of the managers can help. 

I am only good for high fives and sometimes humour.


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

TBemba said:


> Well I did it. I just bought a membership online.
> 
> So it's on April 8th
> 
> ...


Yes, April 8th

I am there at 7, but 7:30 is normal start of meetings

Lots of parking, but you have to beat the ladies using the gym for Yoga

Same place as our normal meetings. Take 401 to the Avenue road exit. Head south. First road is Wilson ave. The building is on the south west corner of Avenue/Wilson, south on Avenue through the lights, driveway is the first one on the right.

No cool shirts... But I will suggest it to the exec's


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

High fives all around.

I hope I don't get lost. I have a gps but you know how they work.

Hope to get there early.

I've have saw MAST shirts before. Definitely need swag.

I just hope the initiation and hazing aren't too rough.

I'm pretty good at learning secret hand shakes tho


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Sent you a PM.

(almost 2K posts, and I still have to type a message more longer than "sent a PM".)


----------



## joel.c (Sep 11, 2012)

What happens after people join???

Hi everyone, got a PM or two about the process for after people join MAST. I remember when I signed up I paid and then just went to the meeting. I remember checking in and I was on a list. What is the official process for new members? Is there an email confirmation of membership?

Hope someone from MAST can let us know. 

Going to also start a thread for the auction. Just saw an email today about it super pumped. 

All the best,
Joel


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Hello;

If you sign up with the website, we will get your name/info. When you show up to the meeting, head to the person handling the memberships (normally found sitting behind a table with a computer)

We will then match up info, say hi, get you to sign some paperwork in a few spots, and you get your card.

When I use paypal to pre register/buy anything, I normally take a print out of the receipt with me (transaction numbers are on it, and thus easy to match up)

Thanks Joel for handling some of the messages you have gotten. As alway, you can email me.
[email protected]


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

*MAST Acrylic Workshop coming Wednesday November 11, 2015*

Got this information few days ago:

Our regular meeting will be held, WEDNESDAY, 11 November from 7:30-10:00 pm at the Armour Heights Community Centre, 2140 Avenue Road (corner of Avenue Rd and Wilson Ave), Toronto M5M 4M7, and will be our DIY Acrylic Workshop. We may have a small auction at the end of the meeting and also don't forget to join us at the Pheasant and Firken after the meeting to socialize.

For our DIY Acrylic Workshop, we will have two levels of experience projects planned.

For the more experienced, Jon will be assisting in the building of a sediment box which include baffles to allow fine particles to settle out of water. By using this sediment filter box, there is much less chance of valves and drip outlets getting plugged by the effluent water coming from calcium reactors, or Kalk reactors or other additive drips. The cost will be $20 for members.

For the less experience, Fred will assist members building a viewing box to be able to look down into your tank at the fish and corals. The cost of this project will be $15 for members.


----------

